# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  نقل محمود جباره الساده للمستشفى

## سامرين

*ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺟﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ
 ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﺸﻔﻰ ﺍﻣﺪﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻋﻘﺐ
 ﺗﻌﺮﺿﻪ ﻟـ (ﻟﻜﻤﺔ) ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻌﻠﻰ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻧﻄﻼﻗﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻫﻠﻰ
 ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻓﻰ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺗﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ
 ﺣﺴﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺘﻬﺎ (ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ) ﺍﻥ ﻧﺎقشاً
 ﺳﺎﺧناً ﺩﺍﺭ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﻠﻔﻴﻪ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺨﺼﻮﺹ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻰ
 ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻋﻠﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻓﺘﺤﻪ ﻟﺒﻼﻍ
 ﺟﻨﺎﺋﻰ ﺿﺪ ﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﺍﻟﺠﻌﻠﻰ


سودانا فوق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياساتر استر

رفاق تايسون كترو في العرضة شمال

*

----------


## كته

* ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه  والله حكايه ديل مالم كده 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يوم الحيمودي ويوم السادة دا استاد ولحلبة ملاكمة


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*يا ساتر استر
                        	*

----------


## سانتو

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*يا ربي بهم جميعا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

يوم الحيمودي ويوم السادة دا استاد ولحلبة ملاكمة





2222222222
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*كيدهم في نحرهم 
متعوووووووووووووووووووووووودة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*السادة بخطافية جابو الوسادة 
نادي التربية بالبونية 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس واشفه انت الشافي ﻻ شفاء اﻻ شفاؤك شفاءا تاما كاملا ﻻيغادر سقما
                        	*

----------

